# Lost Rain Tarp- Mee Corner, Ruby-Horsethief:



## Eric Hermann (Jan 18, 2005)

Lost rain tarp in grey stuff sack. Left behind 10/16.


----------



## Shawn M (May 16, 2006)

I think you are the folks in the canoes that we shuttled with on Friday. We ended up staying at Mee Corner on Sat 10/16, but unfortunately did not come across your tarp.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

We found what looks like a gray rain fly at Haydes camp on Westwater yesterday.


----------

